# Next Weeks Primative



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone out there going to take advantage of the early primative deer season next week.... Wildcat hollow is huge area consisting of wayne national and wolf creek areas.... heard Saltfork was always loaded with primitive hunters for this and just curious as to anyone else heading to or know where to go in the wildcat hollow area. I will be heading out tuesday and just trying to decide where to go. Anyone else interested in teaming up... i am open to that as well.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I like to hunt the outer edges of salt fork,try to find natural funnels as" helpers". Have hunted Shawnee some time ago,a wild place for sure,you can walk for miles . We hunted Vastine run and cabbage patch hollow.Saw some snakes in vastine run!!There was a muzzleloading gun club that had a shoot before the special muzzleloader season.
First time I ever saw a bunch of guys staying in a teepee,looked like a lot of fun! A friend of mine says he thinks around the golf course would be worth checking out??? get a map of shawnee,you'll need it.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I was just on phone talking to a guy who says that a lot of wildcat hollow around san toy is posted!says you have to find a way to get to it but cant cross posted ground by the road??seems a lumber co.? has the lease or bought it?? wonder what the story is????is the state leasing off public hunting???  hope you dont run into a mess!


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Im going down to salt fork wednesday for the early season muzzleloader. anybody know any good spots to check out have only been there twice.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

All of Salt Fork is good, but there's always LOADS of hunters there. It would take some pre-season scouting to determine how to use them to your advantage. Be careful.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I see on a map i downloaded there is a bridal trail area open for primitive hunting until the grouse season is over.... i believe all of salt forks public hunting land is open for the special hunt not just the small primative area highlighted on the map just off the golf course... can anyone verify that

just called the park office whole thing is open!!!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

anybody go hunting today???got any reports? see any??? lots of hunters???


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

me an the mrstwister went out 2day nice day little on the hot side but hey can't see them or shoot'um from your house in jefferson co  
hunted rocky fork rd area seen a billion chipmonks///a couple of treerats////
1 big ground hog////as 4 deer in woods hunting zero in the mornin////road out 2 see the lodge saw 7 doe on or around the golf coarse////afternoon hunt saw 3 skinheads an one i don't know lol just the tail as we were walking out.
did a little fishing at the docks by the office an got about 20 crappies an 1 real small eye about 8'' most of the crappies were small but a couple would of kept
mrtwister


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Went out to Shawnee yesterday. I have only hunted it a few times. The hunters were out. I thought their wouldn't be many on a Tuesday. I was wrong. I think I will stay home on Saturday because I can only imagine how many will be out. I didn't see any deer. I did have a bobcat come within 20 feet of me. He probably would have run me over if I didn't move. I heard 3 shots and then here came the bobcat from that same direction. They must have scared him. This is only the 2nd one I have ever seen in the wild. I just wish I could figure out the deer in that state forest. I didn't even see much sign compared to other areas I hunt.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Should have slept in and saved my self the misery.... lol. not a one in sight.... heard the same all day from other hunters only heard of 1 5 pointer taken on monday and a big 10 200 + lb missed on monday as well..... went to a little restraunt.... some locals were amazed at all the hunters in the area and were talking about the lack of Bucks they had seen this year.... tons of does.... they said but spoting a Buck was rare even on their farms. 

So the question is... have these bucks gotten smart and hide in daylight in thicker than **** areas... or have the early buck only hunts over the years dwindled the buck population in the area?? I would like to know how many bucks have been taken in salt fork from a historical view and have that matched up with breeding does to find out if overhunting is causing the population to fade in this area. I know i have seen the estimates by odnr on herd levels.... but they are only estimates.... you would think there are plenty of dear in ohio if only counting the dead ones along 77.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

anyone know why the state has the special season in the same parks year after year????what about ohio power?woodbury??deer creek? maybe just one different park a year would be nice?? i have heard the locals cuss all the "visitors",they want your dollars but not your trash.but seriously would adding a different place to the mix stir up interest ????it would generate some economic help in some of these areas,Lord knows, times are tuff in some parts of OH.maybe just not enough interest or a big enough loudmouth to raise the question?


----------

